# Concept modern Penny Farthing



## mtnbikeman (Dec 1, 2018)

Didn't know where to post this but had to show it to the fine folks on the CABE.




https://www.pinkbike.com/news/guill...8Dg402gJRGOMeP-qnHjLuJZ6JJNfvP0N0s8t0TqM8KmC8


----------



## Greg M (Dec 1, 2018)

When that came across Facebook I couldn’t believe the number of people that didn’t realize it was just a render.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 1, 2018)

Greg M said:


> When that came across Facebook I couldn’t believe the number of people that didn’t realize it was just a render.



Gotta admit it looks pretty realistic.


----------

